# 2 PC's  = Hoher Ping!



## DeWalter (3. August 2015)

Hallo erstmal, 

ich gebe erstmal die wichtigsten Infos raus : 

Router : AVM FritzBox!Fon 7272
DSL : 1&1 16.000 KB/S

Nun zu meinem Problem. 

Schon etwas länger fällt es mir auf,wenn ich in LoL gerade in einen Game drin bin, das wenn mein Bruder mit seinen PC/Handy on geht bei mir der Ping zwischen 200 - 600 schwankt. 
Meine Frage ist : Was kann ich tun damit die latez nicht so hoch ist ? und Wieso ist das Netzwerk schon mit 2 internetfähigen geräten "überlastet"

MfG  DeWalter


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

- Wie sind die Endgeräte mit dem Router verbunden? (WLAN, LAN, ..)
- Was sagt der Speedtest wenn nur du im Internet bist? Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest


----------



## DeWalter (3. August 2015)

1. Also mein PC ist mit LAN verbunden alles andere W-LAN
2. Hier das Ergebniss des Speedtests : Screenshot by Lightshot die 1ms sind nicht ganz richtig es sind 16


----------



## MountyMAX (4. August 2015)

Es kommt halt darauf an, was dein Bruder mit dem Handy/PC macht, DSL 16.000 ist nicht die Welt und schnell ausgelastet (z.B. Downloads, Windowsupdates..) Du kannst aber in der Fritz.box unter Internet->Filter->Priorisierung eine Regel für deinen PC erstellen, dass dein PC kommt bevorzugt behandelt wird


----------



## kartal03 (4. August 2015)

Das Problem hatte ich mit meiner alten 6.000er Leitung auch. Wenn jemand neben mir den Internetzugang benutzt hat, sei es YouTube oder das Downloaden von Dateien, ging mein Ping immer auf 300 ms hoch.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, die Geschwindigkeit der anderen Geräte zu bremsen, sodass sie beispielsweise nicht mehr als 750 Kbyte/s nutzen können.
Ich bin schließlich auf einen Tarif mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 100.000 umgestiegen, da gibt es in der Regel niemanden, der die gesamte Bandbreite nutzt, sodass alle ohne Probleme surfen bzw. spielen können


----------



## Gentlem4n (4. August 2015)

Bitte dann deinen Bruder, dass er nicht YT schaut  Die 16mbit sind ganz schnell zu wenig, wenn mehrere was gleichzeitig machen.


----------



## DeWalter (4. August 2015)

Schon probiert  Aber wie das bei jüngeren Geschwistern ist hören die nie auf einen


----------



## freezy94 (4. August 2015)

Dann priorisiere deinen PC in den Routereinstellungen wie bereits gesagt. Ob fair ist ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Gast20190124 (4. August 2015)

Die Priorität gilt für Upload, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Oder geht das bei anderen boxen


----------



## Gentlem4n (5. August 2015)

Internetzugang fÃ¼r wichtige NetzwerkgerÃ¤te und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM Deutschland
gilt anscheinend für den Upload. Aber vielleicht hilft das dem Ping auch schon auf die Sprünge. Wahre Geschwisterliebe und so


----------



## MountyMAX (5. August 2015)

Gentlem4n schrieb:


> Internetzugang fÃ¼r wichtige NetzwerkgerÃ¤te und -anwendungen priorisieren | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM Deutschland
> gilt anscheinend für den Upload. Aber vielleicht hilft das dem Ping auch schon auf die Sprünge. Wahre Geschwisterliebe und so



Nein, wenn er seinen PC unter Echtzeitanwendungen einträgt und "Alle Anwendungen" auswählt, ist er bei Up- und Download der König


----------



## DeWalter (5. August 2015)

Wäre dann zwar der König dürfte mir aber wahrscheinlich das gemeker meiner Familie anhören xD 
Ich werde aber auch meine Eltern nochmal ansprechen das wir wahrscheinlich ein neuen Anschluss brauchen , denn ich habe auch total vergessen das meine Eltern mit ihren neuen Handys dauernd on sind ... .____.  Da sollte es mich eingentlich nicht mehr wundern  wenn ca. 8-9 Geräte am Netz hängen ...
Naja wir werden wohl nicht um einen neuen Tarif rum kommen :I


----------



## DeWalter (6. August 2015)

Ich habe mal mein PC priorisiert aber es hat nichts gebracht D:


----------



## PCTom (6. August 2015)

Du könntest auch einfach die Bandbreite für die anderen limitieren oder den Zugriff ganz verweigern  einfacher wäre jedoch die Ports für LOL freizugeben und den PC zu priorisieren das hilf auch schon.


----------

